# SAW Party Theme



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

First of all, I want do to say great job on the forum. I feel right at home and a embarrassed I hadn't discovered it earlier. Anyway, Two years ago I threw a pretty cool SAW party. It was very entailed, but I think the users of this forum will appreciate it. Heres how it went:

First, everyone got a DVD in the mail addressed to them, with a bloody fingerprint covered DVD inside that said PLAY ME on it. Each one was personalized and the Saw Puppet said THEIR name. Heres one I uploaded to YOUTUBE:

YouTube - Halloween Invitation 2007

When everyone got there, at about 11PM, one of my friends went to the microphone the DJ had and tried to call me up to do a speech. When I didnt show up, this all of a sudden came on the TV.

YouTube - HALLOWEEN PARTY SAW GAME

Then they split up the party into two groups because like 60 people attended.


The first group would go down to the basement and and see me sitting with the reverse bear trap on and a timer above my head counting down from 30 minutes. Heres what they had to do to save me.

1 - Look in the chest cavity of the cadaver and find the baggie with a micro cassette recorder. They had to sift through real liver, tripe, fake blood, ect.

2 - Open up a puzzle box that was sitting in the shrine room. Inside was a microcassette tape.

The tape said in the SAW voice:

Congratulations on solving your first clues. You seem to be working as a team, but I do expect some finger pointing. Sometimes it helps if you reflect on your goal. You will need tunnel vision and then whispered follow your heart, like in the movie. They then had to:

3 - Find the laser pointer that was on the fingertip of one of the hanging severed hands. Point it through a hole in the wall. Then someone had to go on the other side of that wall and reflect the beam into another hole. They had to use the mirror in the shrine. The areas around the holes were marked by spirals similar to the ones on the puppets cheeks. 

4 - They had to crawl through a tunnel we created to see where the beam pointed. They had to lift a flap on the wall to reveal a safe where the laser pointer was pointing.

5 - They had to find the nasty toilet and reach in the back , like in the movie, and found a baggie with a blacklight.

6 - They had to use the blacklight in the tunnel and find the combination to the safe which held the key to unlock my bear trap.

Check out the second set of pictures on:

www.harlanrusso.shutterfly.com
password: harlan

Let me know what you think


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

Cant believe nobodies commented yet... the party sounds amazing!!! Love the idea of sending out DVD invites especially with the personalised name!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Awesome idea and effort to set that whole thing up! I tried to access the page but keep getting some javascript problem with the page.  I REALLY want to see the setup and insides!


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I am a huge Saw fan, your party sounded like it was awesome.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I probably would have left the party out of fear. That movie freaked me out.


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

It was awesome. The whole thing took place in my basement. We had NO lights, just candle lit lanterns hanging. We also created a tunnel that you HAD to go through in order to get from one side of the basement to the other so at some point everyone crawled through. It was awesome. I had video but have been too lazy to edit it. I think maybe this forum will inspire me to finish it. Some of the people on here are incredible. I feel right at home.


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

*One more thing*

One my side note. I did have a few "planted people" in each group that knew the solution to help speed the game along if people were getting stuck. No one knew they were there but they would give subtle hints if necessary, as if they figured it out themselves. People had the hardest time with the trick box. You had to flip it open and push the legs back and the top popped off. It lo ioked like it had a latch so people thought it would open from the top.


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Absolutely awesome. This site never ceases to amaze me...

I wanted to try this idea for my party but thought it would be way too hard to pull off, but you have given me confidence that it can be done.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW. Kenswift, that is probably THE most thought out, creative, interesting, and horrifying party ideas I have ever heard. I am in awe....


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Kenswift - I showed my hubby the invite video (he's not into Halloween) and NOW he wants to be the Saw character for Halloween, so thank you!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

That's a lot of work! That would be an awesome party to go to though.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*Saw Party Theme*

I love your idea! Sounds like you had awesome fun!

I am thinking I may do a Saw Party Theme myself for this year, you have inspired me! We have 2 parties with about 100 teenagers total. It's really hard to scare then teenagers, but we can sure gross them out. Sounds very promising! Thanks for sharing!

Where did you get the cadaver? It looked so gross!

What did you build your tunnel out of? I didn't see pics of it in your album. Do you have pics?

We show an outdoor movie every year. Was hoping to show Drag Me to Hell, but we could do the Saw movies.

Kaye


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

Halloween Mom said:


> What did you build your tunnel out of? I didn't see pics of it in your album. Do you have pics?
> 
> Kaye


Nevermind, I found it. I was looking at the wrong album.

So cool!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

What a fantastic theme party you threw. Your invitation and game dvds were so ghoulish! very clever and well done. Gave me the creeps. Thanks for sharing what you did. 

BTW if anyone wants to throw this party and plans on serving pizza, I just saw a great pizza cutter (Pizza Boss) in the shape of a power saw that would look great on the table! PIZZA BOSS 3000™


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

That's a great idea.


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

Extremely creative,well thought out/planned...well done! Liked the pictures of the party as well, looked like everyone had a good time.


----------



## JBOOGIE (Oct 11, 2010)

How do you create the invitations? What type of software is that? I assume it includes something like the Saw puppet? Thanks!


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

That is absolutely AMAZING. I love it. Question. Did you make the saw trap yourself? Do you have any photos of it? I'm attempting to make one and I'm stuck on the back left and right section.


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

The Party sounded awesome! Thanks for sharing the whole layout!


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Absolutely Fantastic!! I wish I could have seen it first hand. Great Job


----------



## Phe_03 (Oct 24, 2010)

Dude, this is effing WICKED!!!!!!! Did you make the saw puppet?


----------

